# '64 with Saddle interior - why is the headliner white?



## ThelmaLou (Jan 17, 2015)

I've got a 64 with saddle interior, but the headliner (original star pattern, looks to be the original headliner) is white. Any ideas why the entire interior is in the saddle tan except for the headliner?


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Your 64 with saddle interior code 216 would come from the factory with parchment headliner. That is the factory combo colors.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

my '64 hardtop I owned in the '70s had a black interior. the star headliner was silver instead of black. looked really nice.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

'64 was a weird year. Body color trunk, no grab handle on the dash, and headliners that didn't color match the rest of the interior. Have seen several '64's with red interiors and white or silver headliners. It's the way Ponitac built 'em.


----------

